

Eben Moglen - Freedom in The Cloud  - helwr
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QOEMv0S8AcA
one of the most interesting talks i've heard in a while
======
clusterfu_k
Out of all the "free software" propaganda that we get out there from the
hardcore GNU side, this puts things in a realistic perspective with rational
arguments that you do not normally get.

------
plesn
Everybody should listen the idea of the last part, or read it here :
[http://www.h-online.com/open/features/Interview-Eben-
Moglen-...](http://www.h-online.com/open/features/Interview-Eben-Moglen-
Freedom-vs-the-Cloud-Log-955421.html)

Basicaly Elben Moglen says that many of our freedom/privacy problems (Facebook
etc) could be solved by using the web in a decentralised way, as it was
intended. The problem is mostly technical: we need small pluggable personnal
servers. We already have the hardware (ARMs) but we badly need a software
stack for them, and one really easy to use.

------
helwr
one of the most interesting talks I've heard in a while (and it happened to be
on Friday night)

